# Wilson Staff X31 irons



## Carbon (Dec 13, 2012)

what are peoples opinions of the above club?

my father in law has asked me if i would like a set for christmas to replace the s*** i have in my bag currently! it would be 5-SW.

thanks!


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 13, 2012)

Wilson Staff make decent clubs, not sure about the X series 

I will be selling my Di11 Wilson Staff irons soon, they are worth checking out, prices lower now in most stores


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 14, 2012)

Look like generic package clubs to me. Probably best go down the Di9 or 11 route as Wolfman says. You would, IMO, be doing nothing more than replacing like with like.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks guys 

i have found out he has already brought them, but im sure they will be a big improvement over my current rubbish! 

will just need to get some wedges and woods!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 15, 2012)

You will be absolutly fine! Pretty much any easy to hit irons will do. The important thing is to now go out and get a good long end set up. Don't be afraid of the driver shaft fitting, consider a K15 or a G20 driver as they are stupidly easy to hit! Pair them up with matching woods and get fitted for the driver shaft. You will NOT regret doing it!


----------

